# Blue water Baits



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello just wanted to do a quick post most of you guys know that I run the New Live Bait Boat out of Penscola Pass. But I am also selling dead bait such as Ribbon Fish, Mullet, and Ballyhoo(not just the small ones). I also have Chunk Chum as well as regular chum 

Deliveries are available for any size order

If there ia anything that you are needing please feel free to ask me call or PM. 850.316.6940


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Paul,

Ill text you in a few for some ribbonfish if you have some large ones.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Also available mackrel. And 3/4 to 1lb lady fish


----------

